# burning fat strippers



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah i know my title is dodgy.

My problem is that all my body parts i work out are 'getting there' and i know i am doing well in the gym. My problem is the abs. I do eat very well except my choco craves in the random last 2 months. Other than that i eat very well but i cant ever get my abs to show up! I do abs exercises too and feel the burn! But no sign of them as i know i have some fat. I have been bulking up i guess but i been looking at Dexaprine.

Dexaprine - is this classed as steroids? I know this is likely to be a very stupid question but i only take whey powder and creatine and haven't ever looked to go past that. I don't even know what steroids really is and how it works and to be honest im not even bothered to look into it as im happy with what i am i doing in the gym except my abs!!!!!!

Is it safe to use this? Will this help me get my sexy abs out for the ladies and my spare time in the mirror  ?

6ft1 just above 13stones

24 year old

bmi - no idea?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

You doing any type of cardio buddy?

Got any pics to post up so we can have a look see how far off you are?

None of these fat strippers give amazing results alone, (I wish they did)


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I play football once a week - 5 a sides. Do 1 day of cardio in the gym which involves roughly 20 minutes of running, 20 mins of cycling and 10mins on the rower.

I would love to whip my body pics for you people but i don't have a camera phone...yes im trapped in the 90s.

I understand that it wont strip my fat away while sitting typing on here but would just my cardio workout above + footie do the trick with this?


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

So altogether you do 1day of football and 1day of cardio yes? If so then I'd say no that's not enough, correct me if I'm wrong though I'll help were I can


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

The one day of football is in the morning either Saturday or Sunday and then i do cardio in the gym whatever the other free day is in the weekend


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Honestly I don't think 2days a week will be enough, especially when trying to get rid of the last couple of % of fat.

Do you have to time to fit in any weight/cardio mon-fri?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> So altogether you do 1day of football and 1day of cardio yes? If so then I'd say no that's not enough, correct me if I'm wrong though I'll help were I can


I agree with this. I'm trying to lose fat to reveal muscle so I do 5 days cardio on top of strength training....if you want to lose fat and keep it off then I personally don't think that fat burners are the solution.

I think that you should be aiming to be in a calorie defecit i.e. consuming less energy than your body burns so it turns to fat stores to burn for energy. It might be worth looking at your daily calorie intake and upping the cardio.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

no where near enough cardio, sorry.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

x2 to the comments you have had already about cardio, you need to get more in during the week, and you will see a difference.

Now Dexaprine. Firstly its not a steroid, what it is, is a thermogenic and cellular level metabolism booster. I have run various fat burners over the last 9 months and this is one of the most effective. But be careful, it comes in caplets (rather than capsules) so you can break it in half. For once the marketing around this stuff is about right. If you do get it then start with 1/2 caplet twice a day. once early morning, and one no later than about 6 hours before you go to bed - or you wont be sleeping. You can then work up to 1 full cap in teh morning and a half in eth afternoon, but only if you feel comfortable with it. I weigh in at about 96 Kg at the moment so there is a lot of me for it to wash around in. :loo:

NOTE: if you suffer from any anxiety issues at all, then DONT take it, it will just amplify them.

Another to consider (particularly if you have anxiety issues) is a compound called rauwolscine, or alpha-Yohimbine (dont confuse it with normal Yohimbine it is different). This one is a newbie and shows some real promise. I am currently finishing some research on this one for an article. It seems to target the alpha-2 receptor at the cellular level - which affects how your cells get rid of epinephrine/aderenaline, causing them to stay on the cells longer and therefore burn more fat. THe good thing here though is that the alpha-2 is more prevalent in longer term fat (gut and butt), and so seems to target these disproportionately harder.

I have just finished a fat burning cycle which included the following stack:

Lean Xtreme - 2 weeks

Lean Xtreme + alpha-T2 (Rauwolscine) - 4 weeks

apha-T2 + Dexaprine - 2 weeks

Dexaprine - 4 weeks (I am 1 week into this part)

My body fat has dropped from 22% to 18.4 (as of last night)  , and it seems to have hit the gut area more than I would have expected given the fat losses. I can now see the top line of my abs, which have been hiding now for over 15 years.

There are also other fat burners to consider - follow the links:

Yohimbine is a well proven fat burner. the link is to an article I wrote on it, including how it works at a cellular level, if you are interested. Also it is worth considering ECA, which is another well proven fat burner. However both of these also have the anxiety issues associated with them.

MY article on rauwolscine should be finished by the end of the week, I'll post the link in here when completed.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I glad this is not about setting fire to girls who work at spearmint rhino who have been eating to many chocolates


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Cardio is HUGELY overrated for fatloss, it doesn't really burn that much extra calories.

If you want to see your abs, sort your diet first, then look at adding some extra activity like cardio. Too much is likely to be as detrimental as too little though.

Much easier not to eat the calories than try burn them off IMO.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with pretty vmuch all said, I had some fat strippers once - I got the shakes, I was sweating and became worried about heart attack.

What would you think with a 25st stripper wheezing away infront of you?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> x2 to the comments you have had already about cardio, you need to get more in during the week, and you will see a difference.
> 
> Now Dexaprine. Firstly its not a steroid, what it is, is a thermogenic and cellular level metabolism booster. I have run various fat burners over the last 9 months and this is one of the most effective. But be careful, it comes in caplets (rather than capsules) so you can break it in half. For once the marketing around this stuff is about right. If you do get it then start with 1/2 caplet twice a day. once early morning, and one no later than about 6 hours before you go to bed - or you wont be sleeping. You can then work up to 1 full cap in teh morning and a half in eth afternoon, but only if you feel comfortable with it. I weigh in at about 96 Kg at the moment so there is a lot of me for it to wash around in. :loo:
> 
> ...


In fact it is now completed and available here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

omg everyone thanks for the info! Wasn't expecting that much 

Im going to sort my diet out properly i guess. Will do more cardio too


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> omg everyone thanks for the info! Wasn't expecting that much
> 
> Im going to sort my diet out properly i guess. Will do more cardio too


Maybe you could post your average daily diet to see if we can help see where you might need to change/tweak things?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes im going to do this. Just started a new thread regarding my gym routine and will lob in my whole life's plan in there too see what i can get tweaked as i am sure there's plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Yes im going to do this. Just started a new thread regarding my gym routine and will lob in my whole life's plan in there too see what i can get tweaked as i am sure there's plenty of room for improvement.


Brilliant, can you post a link to this new thread please?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Here it is! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/156045-how-does-sound.html


----------

